# The season's carp on the fly pics



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

The season is pretty much wound down for me chasing carp on the fly. Here's some pics of some of the high points from 2013 in chronological order.

A then PB 26 3/4" carp from the Hocking










Fat fish from a feeder creek dumping into Veto Lake (I do a lot of carp fly fishing from my kayak)










Upper Hocking "bonus" fish (was smallie fishing, spotted this feeder and got him)










Then PB 29 1/2" 










First fish of 30"



















Another 30"er










This never gets old










34" massive PB, this fish took me over 20 minutes to net










Tail of the beast










Continued below...


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Another ho-hum 30"er



















First carp on the little 4wt glass rod










Closing with a bang, first grassie on the fly, and a pig at that


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Very nice, must be awesome to get pulled around by those tanks!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Carp sleigh rides are awesome. It's funny because I don't usually realize how far they have drug me until I release a fish and realize I hooked it several hundred yards away.


----------



## zielinskim (Aug 9, 2013)

Awesome! 

Love carp and love fly fishing, haven't had the opportunity to combine both yet.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

zielinskim said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Love carp and love fly fishing, haven't had the opportunity to combine both yet.


Got to try it, 100% sight fishing in shallow water. It's a rush.


----------



## zielinskim (Aug 9, 2013)

TheCream said:


> Got to try it, 100% sight fishing in shallow water. It's a rush.


ha that's the problem. Never ran into a spot that I can sight fish yet.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

zielinskim said:


> ha that's the problem. Never ran into a spot that I can sight fish yet.


Any creek in late summer. I do it in Four Mile quite often although on foot. Sneak up on the bank, toss a few kernals of corn on a hook an put it in front on 'em. I use a spinning reel but it is the same idea.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

sammerguy said:


> Any creek in late summer. I do it in Four Mile quite often although on foot. Sneak up on the bank, toss a few kernals of corn on a hook an put it in front on 'em. I use a spinning reel but it is the same idea.


You can do a similar thing when fly fishing, chumming (basically) and tossing a fly that imitates the chum. It's an effective way to get fish, for sure, I sort of moved past that and now try to imitate their actual food sources. Which, contrary to public sentiment, is not: bass, crappies, puppies, and kittens.  Usually dragon fly nymph and craw patterns work great.


----------

